# Oral Sex



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never had an orgasm from oral sex. I'm not sure if my husband is just not good at it, or if I just take too long, or what. 

I've read all the books such as she comes first. 

Looking for some tips, or ideas on how to get there. Any other ladies have trouble the first time? Tell me your secrets!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Given your other thread, I'm not sure how much useful advice you are going to get here..


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I've never had an orgasm from oral sex. I'm not sure if my husband is just not good at it, or if I just take too long, or what.
> 
> *I've read all the books such as she comes first. *
> 
> Looking for some tips, or ideas on how to get there. Any other ladies have trouble the first time? Tell me your secrets!


You read it, but did he?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> You read it, but did he?


Skimmed it. 

But I did try to talk about the main points.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Assuming your H does give it an honest go, I'd say just relax. 
Focus on what YOU'RE feeling. Don't worry about what's going on with him.

I'd honestly say your H is probably NOT good at it, considering his issues. Have you ever got close? How long does that take? How long does it take you to O from masturbation or sex?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> Assuming your H does give it an honest go, I'd say just relax.
> Focus on what YOU'RE feeling. Don't worry about what's going on with him.
> 
> I'd honestly say your H is probably NOT good at it, considering his issues. Have you ever got close? How long does that take? How long does it take you to O from masturbation or sex?



I think I've gotten closer recently, but he is like, "hey you're getting close let's switch to PIV." 

Oral is foreplay to him. So I know I'm not getting any warm up time before hand. Oral is the warm up for PIV. 

Manual stimulation usually takes anywhere from 10 minutes to 40. It depends on how much pre-heating and foreplay there is. 

Masturbating alone, with artificial stimulation, I only take 5 or possibly less.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Any advice on how to make him better would be appreciated. Any techniques, or tips that seem to work for you.

The counselor wants us to start fresh.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Draw the alphabet with his tongue, periodically a few long vertical strokes down one labia and up the other.

Make sure the position you are in is absolutely comfortable for you and not a neck strainer for him. Could be you sitting in a chair or the edge of the bed legs on his shoulders or laying on the bed with a pillow or two under you.

Close your eyes and think pleasant thoughts


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I used to be a be able to get my wife to orgasm from oral, but once she started using vibrators a lot, it usually doesn't work anymore (which is OK - I can and do use vibrators on her).

I never found the normal techniques to be very relevant - I think different women just like different things. Really he just needs to try while you (gently) suggest what he can do differently.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh yeah, tell him not to rush and not to vary unless you direct him. 

And if he does a good job for a long time you'll suck his balls through the tip of his penis:smthumbup:


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I think I've gotten closer recently, but he is like, "hey you're getting close let's switch to PIV."


There's one problem. Tell him you want to try and cum from oral.

First, enthusiasm. I let her KNOW I love doing it.

Second, when entering the final stretch, be predictable. It doesn't help to suddenly throw in a couple of Z's after getting her almost there with a string of T's.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

My experience is if you (male or female) don't absolutely love doing it most likely they won't be good at it. 

might just have to accept it as a warm up. you can try to communicate to him that you would really love him to be more into it and he might ramp it up for awhile but then slide back to same old same.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

CW, from what you have said before, you are too self-conscious to relax and enjoy oral because you think that your husband believes it is dirty, smelly, and altogether distasteful (pun intended).

Like PIV, oral pleasure begins in the mind. You should relax, sit back, and think of yourself as a very sexy woman who is being pleasured by a man who has no concern for time limits.

If he has problems with the musky smell (such a shame!), have him caress you there with a wet wipe. Tell him to start gently, and gradually increase the speed and pressure. Concentrate on the sensations, and let your guy know what feels good. If you like additional stimulation, ask him to fondle your breasts as well (one at a time because he may not have ape-like arms).

Experiment to see how much pressure you like, where you want him to put his tongue, and if you like fingers as well. 

The key is to relax, think sexy thoughts, and enjoy one of the most blissful experiences you can have on earth.

And tell him to think sexy thoughts as well. You both should lose yourselves in the pleasure.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Any advice on how to make him better would be appreciated. Any techniques, or tips that seem to work for you.
> 
> The counselor wants us to start fresh.


Well, I love performing oral. Does his hands "roam" while he is stimulating your clit? While roaming, will he use his fingers on various erogeneous zones on your body simultaneously? Use a small vibrator?

I ask these because this is the sort of techniques that I employ with my wife and previous lovers and I have always been successful. Sometimes I will change it up to suit my wife's needs..like just this weekend...I started and then reached for the vibrator to use inside her while I stimulated her clit. She stopped me and said she just wanted my tongue and fingers this time. She came within 5 minutes. The time before that, she wanted the vibrator used and again...just minutes.

Does he enjoy it? I believe that makes a big difference in how much the guy will "get into it" if'n ya get my meaning. If a guy (and there are guys that don't), really doesn't enjoy doing it, it'll most likely be reflected in his "performance". Again, I love it. Just the whole sensory overload of scent, taste, touch...*goosebumps*


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

First for you...when he's doing something you like, let him know in no uncertain terms. Grabbing his head and holding it in place should do the trick. Lol. When he is not give him some direction. Faster, softer whatever you want. 

For him.... love it! You are giving your wife great pleasure! Start slow and tease. Barely graze the labia with your tongue, kiss inner thighs with some good pressure. Move toward the kitty and.....skip over it on your way to the other thigh. Blow gently as you pass. 2 minutes minimum of this kind of teasing. Then with a big flat tongue lick from the bottom to the top and kiss the mound. Part the lips with your tongue and slowly lick bottom to top. Tease the clit at the top of most strokes giving it a firm lick every few times. 3 minute's minimum here. Inset a finger just until it's just touching the opening of the vagina. 1/2 inch at most. Begin to focus on the clit. At this point you just PAY ATTENTION TO HER!! Do what gets good responses. Insert the finger a little more just to the first knuckle. When she is getting close, remain steady and as she cums just press your tongue against her clit and let her set the pace and push against you.

Hope that helps Curious!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

When my wife lets me go down on her then I don't come up until she tells me to stop.

I've also heard the book "She comes first" is good.

As far as technique:

I used my fingers and tongue at the same time. Sometimes multiple fingers into multiple holes.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

CW - Would you ever consider wrapping your legs around his neck? :smthumbup:


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

CW- would your husband watch short youtube videos? There's some good ones there, on all kinds of tips and tricks. You can find some you would like and show him. I think the biggest thing would be the mental part. Feeling like it's ok to take your time and just enjoy


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

CW--you mentioned your counselor wants you both to give it a fresh start. Is this a MC or a sex therapist?

Does your husband seem on board about getting better?

As far as tips go--try to get him to remember he doesn't need to dislocate his jaw like a python. Your tongue only needs so much room to come out of your mouth. Extending the jaw too much can cause it to fatigue and lock up, and also (for me anyway) can cause the tongue itself to fatigue too quickly. Keep the jaw as relaxed as possible--it makes the entire experience more comfortable and enjoyable.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, how close do you feel yourself get to it, or what is the closest you've gotten? Almost there, or still pretty far off?

And where is your mind while he's doing it? If it is on "do I smell bad, is he bored, why can't I get off" or anything like that, you will have a very hard time getting there.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> ...and as she cums just press your tongue against her clit and let her set the pace and push against you.
> 
> Hope that helps Curious!


:iagree:

Yep yep...Just as she begins "ramping up" toward her orgasm, I'll simply apply pressure to her clit with my tongue and hold it there. OMG...Explosive and lasting is about the best way I can describe it...Oh...and uncontrollable quivering.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

CW, My partner finds it difficult to climax from oral alone, and giving oral for extended periods of time can be tough/straining. (Given what you say about the time you need to climax at masturbation, I'm guessing this might be the same here too.)

So what I do is to usually give her a bit of oral, and then finish with PIV or manual masturbation, or even pleasuring her with the vibrators I've bought her.

As far as changing positions, I do know that she tends to be rather distracted when I do that. So it might be a bad idea for him to change positions just when you're close to climax....

Once I tried massaging her g-spot internally while giving her oral. She almost had a female ejaculation (but, unwisely, restrained herself, thinking she was "feeling like peeing")

Have you tried a combination of receiving oral + watching porn (suitable for women)? My partner gets stimulated from two ends that way -- clitorally and mentally. It really works, and I can often see her heaving fast.... Needless to say, some women get turned off (understandably) by some kinds of male-oriented porn; but the nudity-focussed, gentle love-making, voyeuristic and story-filled porn usually works well with the women I know.



TheCuriousWife said:


> I've never had an orgasm from oral sex. I'm not sure if my husband is just not good at it, or if I just take too long, or what.
> 
> I've read all the books such as she comes first.
> 
> Looking for some tips, or ideas on how to get there. Any other ladies have trouble the first time? Tell me your secrets!


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

committed_guy said:


> When my wife lets me go down on her then I don't come up until she tells me to stop.
> 
> I've also heard the book "She comes first" is good.
> 
> ...


That's basically my technique, it never fails


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

A small vibrator will do the trick. :smthumbup:


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

intheory said:


> Curious,
> 
> If you feel yourself getting closer to an orgasm, and he just stops and says "let's do PiV". Then the answer is obvious. He needs to keep going. And you'll have to have (another) uncomfortable conversation with him and tell him you don't want him to stop. You want it all the way.
> 
> ...





Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, how close do you feel yourself get to it, or what is the closest you've gotten? Almost there, or still pretty far off?
> 
> And where is your mind while he's doing it? If it is on "do I smell bad, is he bored, why can't I get off" or anything like that, you will have a very hard time getting there.





lucy999 said:


> A small vibrator will do the trick. :smthumbup:


I think that you have gotten great advice, from someone who has never been allowed to do that and would love to with my W.

I will add one video link with some instruction technique on how to pleasure a woman with your mouth that I found enjoyable o). It is probably porm for men, but..after 15 minutes probably just porn....


Good luck, I wish you happiness.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Any advice on how to make him better would be appreciated. Any techniques, or tips that seem to work for you.
> 
> The counselor wants us to start fresh.


First off I would make certain you are spit shine clean.
If you think you are clean, clean again from top to bottom and when I say bottom, I mean bottom.
He may have an aversion to smell. Not saying you smell at all, just make certain you take all that out of the equation by cleaning.

Ask him to use his fingers at the same time he uses his tongue. Pressure on your g-spot with finger will also help. Tell him to lick the whole vagina, not just one part over and over again. Once you get close have him concentrate on the clit with tongue and g-spot with finger.

Have fun and relax.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Well, I love performing oral. Does his hands "roam" while he is stimulating your clit? While roaming, will he use his fingers on various erogeneous zones on your body simultaneously? Use a small vibrator?
> 
> I ask these because this is the sort of techniques that I employ with my wife and previous lovers and I have always been successful. Sometimes I will change it up to suit my wife's needs..like just this weekend...I started and then reached for the vibrator to use inside her while I stimulated her clit. She stopped me and said she just wanted my tongue and fingers this time. She came within 5 minutes. The time before that, she wanted the vibrator used and again...just minutes.
> 
> Does he enjoy it? I believe that makes a big difference in how much the guy will "get into it" if'n ya get my meaning. If a guy (and there are guys that don't), really doesn't enjoy doing it, it'll most likely be reflected in his "performance". Again, I love it. Just the whole sensory overload of scent, taste, touch...*goosebumps*


MR... As far as I'm concerned, *you have totally "redeemed" yourself* in terms of your other "marital issues"...

(Marina must be "one happy clam")!!!!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

One other perhaps unorthodox twist I use is to get the entire opening in my mouth and "inhale" the entire vagina like a big suction pump. Then lock on and create a pulsating suction.  She has to already be "warmed up" but once that happens it's a great tool in the tool chest.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

FW had a post on your other thread about being "shower clean..."

:iagree: with being "shower clean"... (for the most part).

FW stated that she and her husband always take the time to prepare by being clean and ready... something along the lines of she wouldn't dream of asking her partner to pleasure her that way unless she was freshly showered. *I completely agree. I am the same way. So I can relax and enjoy.*

EXCEPT... for ONE time... my SO and I had gone shopping on a hot summer day. The second we got home he started unzipping my jeans.... I started protesting, "I'm not clean, I haven't had a shower... etc." In his Alpha way  he promptly shut that down. He honestly didn't care. He wanted what he wanted. Then. At the moment.

OTOH, normally out of respect for each other, it makes for a much better experience if "hygiene" is taken right off the table. So I COMPLETELY understand your NEED to feel clean.

But I "get" where your counselor is going with this. Your hubs REALLY hurt you with his "smell, odor, cleanliness" comments. I must tell you, my SO has NEVER mentioned a WORD about smell, taste, cleanliness, shaven-ness (is that even a word?? ) so I CANNOT imagine being hurt in that most "intimate" of ways... Your counselor is challenging him to step outside of his comfort zone for YOU. This is an exercise in empathy and intimacy. I hope CW2 gets it, recognizes how important this is, steps up to the plate.

CW... you are presumably paying this counselor A LOT of money!! Make sure you are getting the value of your dollar. Remember, SHE WORKS FOR YOU!! She is not "doing you a favor" by seeing you and your hubs; rather, YOU ARE DOING HER A FAVOR by paying for her services...


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

From a mans point of view I disagree with the shower clean thing. I much prefer my woman to be smelly (for want of a better word)


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> From a mans point of view I disagree with the shower clean thing. I much prefer my woman to be smelly (for want of a better word)


No at guys like the same. And to be honest no women tastes the same either. Some all natural are awesome. Some need a cleanup first. All varies. 

So long as it gets done it's all good!


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> No at guys like the same. And to be honest no women tastes the same either. Some all natural are awesome. Some need a cleanup first. All varies.
> 
> So long as it gets done it's all good!


Make sure there is no soap residue. Even worse, laundry product residue. IMO a little human residue never hurt anyone though.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> From a mans point of view I disagree with the shower clean thing. I much prefer my woman to be smelly (for want of a better word)


Indeed. It was not just the other week when I told her what I wanted for "lunch" when I came home and she replied "I might be a little ripe.". to which my retort was "And your point darlin?" LMAO!

I mean...really? Like she's forgotten those other "places" where my tongue has been? LOL!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening all
Personally, I like sex to start out clean, even if it ends up dirty.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Just going to throw in something that has nothing to do with showering, whether he likes oral or not, whether you are too anxious or if the dynamic you guys have is not conducive to Oing from oral (which IME is far easier to achieve with a man you feel loved, cherished and safe with).

Anyway to my point, one way to have a mind blowing O from oral is to have him go down on you while you read out loud from a sex book, instructions on oral chapter. It is something we do occasionally for a bit of extra fun.

But to put it into some perspective he gives me oral [pretty much) everyday, is a world class professional at it and I have multiple O's. As he says "I love it when you f.ck my face", but we are like that. Don't expect to go from zero to 10 straight away but if you guys can lighten up a bit then you might get there. Honestly reading something sex related while doing it can be amazing.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys! I'm super busy and don't have time to answer all the questions right now. I'll report back later!

Fozzy it is a sex therapist. 

Husband would not be open to viewing videos during, or using a vibrator. But maybe someday I'll get him there. lol.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Would you be open to sitting on his face?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, how close do you feel yourself get to it, or what is the closest you've gotten? Almost there, or still pretty far off?
> 
> And where is your mind while he's doing it? If it is on "do I smell bad, is he bored, why can't I get off" or anything like that, you will have a very hard time getting there.


I feel like I get pretty close. But he does no warm up, and mostly direct stimulation, so by the time I'm getting close things are starting to become numb and un-sensitized. I think that is the main problem. I've tried to explain that. But now he just stops stimulation several times in the middle, and kisses other areas for a while, etc. When what he really needs to be doing is starting with a gradual tease, then after I'm fully aroused, be consistent. 

My mind used to think those bad thoughts, but I'm doing better at controlling them.

We are getting closer than we used to.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> No at guys like the same. And to be honest no women tastes the same either. Some all natural are awesome. Some need a cleanup first. All varies.
> 
> So long as it gets done it's all good!


Really, everyone should taste and smell themselves, so they know. Both when clean and when dirty.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I feel like I get pretty close. But he does no warm up, and mostly direct stimulation, so by the time I'm getting close things are starting to become numb and un-sensitized. I think that is the main problem. I've tried to explain that. But now he just stops stimulation several times in the middle, and kisses other areas for a while, etc. When what he really needs to be doing is starting with a gradual tease, then after I'm fully aroused, be consistent.
> 
> My mind used to think those bad thoughts, but I'm doing better at controlling them.
> 
> We are getting closer than we used to.


So in order to get yourself more warmed up before hand, can you straddle his leg, make out with him, and rub yourself on him at the same time? When I do this I have to have panties on or it will be too harsh on my tissues, but with them on I can really grind and rub and get my blood pumping.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Make sure you don't eat asparagus before asking him to go down on you lol.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Make sure you don't eat asparagus before asking him to go down on you lol.


I hate asparagus.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> So in order to get yourself more warmed up before hand, can you straddle his leg, make out with him, and rub yourself on him at the same time? When I do this I have to have panties on or it will be too harsh on my tissues, but with them on I can really grind and rub and get my blood pumping.



I try to get warmed up first, but he always wants to go straight for it. I protest, and he does it anyway.

I'll need to be more firm.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Assertive, you need to be more assertive. HE needs to be more firm. Nyuck nyuck.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I hate asparagus.


Haha. My wife had asparagus for dinner. When we got rockin later that night there was a slight odor, I guess garlicy. The funny thing is I thought it was something I ate (I had the ever so aphrodisiac food known as Taco Bell and thought somehow those punks loads the tacos/quesadillas with garlic lol). It wasn't until after we were done that my wife decided to mention the asparagus she ate might have contributed to an odor!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Assertive, you need to be more assertive. HE needs to be more firm. Nyuck nyuck.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Really, everyone should taste and smell themselves, so they know. Both when clean and when dirty.


Ok

See what you are going for there but isn't that the same as ohh say body order or farts? No one seems to think they personally stink just everyone else. So wouldn't they naturally think they smell or taste ok?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I've never had an orgasm from oral sex. I'm not sure if my husband is just not good at it, or if I just take too long, or what.
> 
> I've read all the books such as she comes first.
> 
> Looking for some tips, or ideas on how to get there. Any other ladies have trouble the first time? Tell me your secrets!



I bought Mrs.CuddleBug a silver bullet vibrator and she gets there always when she uses it.:smthumbup:

If she is really in the mood and relaxed, I can get her there with oral sex too. Otherwise, she just enjoys the oral sex and then wants me in her. It's quite intense for her and takes a lot out of her. She doesn't want this every time mind you and only when she is really in the mood.

So the combination of the silver bullet vibrator and oral sex at the same time drives Mrs.CuddleBug crazy and gets there no problem.:smthumbup:


Now as far as odor goes, Mrs.CuddleBug doesn't always smell that pleasant. So if I notice this, I breath through my mouth and never say anything to ruin her mood. But if its really bad, that's a different story. Her having a bath beforehand and not eating any foods that could intensify the odor 24 hours prior is key.

Now the door swings both ways. I make sure I'm showered and clean before any sex. I don't let myself go for 24+ hours and eat a lot of meats because meats make me taste not so pleasant but fruits 24 hours prior do.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

BTW detachable showerheads are wonderful in this department.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok
> 
> See what you are going for there but isn't that the same as ohh say body order or farts? No one seems to think they personally stink just everyone else. So wouldn't they naturally think they smell or taste ok?


I think a lot of people have the opposite prejudice about their own genitals compared to their partner's. Many won't even kiss a partner who has performed oral.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ExiledBayStater said:


> BTW detachable showerheads are wonderful in this department.


I don't know what kind of showerhead you have but I have yet to find one that gives me a bj ...


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Do you get off with a vibrator? If yes, then he must be doing somethings wrong, or some part of you doesn't like him down there, and that creates a wall. 

Denomination!


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> I bought Mrs.CuddleBug a silver bullet vibrator and she gets there always when she uses it.:smthumbup:
> 
> If she is really in the mood and relaxed, I can get her there with oral sex too. Otherwise, she just enjoys the oral sex and then wants me in her. It's quite intense for her and takes a lot out of her. She doesn't want this every time mind you and only when she is really in the mood.
> 
> ...


[[/B][/B]

I've seen that as well. Thank God I eat lots of fruits and veggies ( no asparagus ) and my husband is trying as well but it's hard you don't really fancy it. He is really into his meat but it does matter how you cook it. 

If it's not fatty and cooked on the grill you almost have no door and of course what you drink it's important. For instance water, no odour ...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Interesting discussion actually. A woman's scent has always, since I was a young man, been an EXTREME turn on for me as well as her "taste". My experience with a vast majority of my partners have always been positive. There have been exceptions too. One young lady I dated back in 1980 couldn't help it, but her scent was...well...repulsive, what can I say? I know she practiced proper hygiene, but there it is.

As for my wife...It's as if I've died and gone to heaven. Even if she hasn't showered in a day, her scent and taste send me soaring. I can tell she is sensitive though because sometimes she'll mention that she hasn't showered. I just smile, give her a kiss (in more than one location...*giggle* ) and go about my..."business". *grin*


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

intheory said:


> I know this sounds disgusting. But since my husband's drive has slowed down so much; I wanted to "make sure" there wasn't something nasty about me down there.
> 
> So, I got my fingertip moist and tasted it.
> 
> Metallic and lemony. Not exactly delicious; but acceptable.


Not disgusting at all intheory. You guys do kiss each other after oral sex, right? Not much different in my book, yeah?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok
> 
> See what you are going for there but isn't that the same as ohh say body order or farts? No one seems to think they personally stink just everyone else. So wouldn't they naturally think they smell or taste ok?


I'm not really sure...but I have tasted myself in many different ways/times and there is definitely a difference between shower fresh and not shower fresh.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

intheory said:


> I know this sounds disgusting. But since my husband's drive has slowed down so much; I wanted to "make sure" there wasn't something nasty about me down there.
> 
> So, I got my fingertip moist and tasted it.
> 
> Metallic and lemony. Not exactly delicious; but acceptable.


That's why they calls it _tang_.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm reading a (very positive) relationship book ATM and one thing the author suggests is that people that are intimidated to taste themselves but will taste their partner harbor negative self thoughts.
Like their partners body, genitals are more worthy.

We kiss after oral, Mr H gets a massive buzz if I suck his d.ick after it has been in me. All of this took some getting used to for me but it now seems the norm and natural, I credit that to my immense desire for him and acceptance of myself.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's why they calls it _tang_.


Oooooooh! Very good FW!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's why they calls it _tang_.


Lol :rofl:

Awesome


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> That's why they calls it _tang_.


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Delicious with breakfast!


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Any advice on how to make him better would be appreciated. Any techniques, or tips that seem to work for you.
> 
> The counselor wants us to start fresh.


Help him want to be better, I enjoy giving oral. We have been having fun where she gets a O from oral and then afterward via PIV. She is also much wetter after the oral O.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Kristisha said:


> [[/B][/B]
> 
> I've seen that as well. Thank God I eat lots of fruits and veggies ( no asparagus ) and my husband is trying as well but it's hard you don't really fancy it. He is really into his meat but it does matter how you cook it.
> 
> If it's not fatty and cooked on the grill you almost have no door and of course what you drink it's important. For instance water, no odour ...



I remember eating a fruit salad and fruits all evening when Mrs.CuddleBug and I were first dating. We stayed over night at her friends place having a party. She gave me oral the next day and said I tasted almost sweet and not sour or bitter which meats will do.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

After giving my ex-bf a nice HJ I felt the need to have a taste of him.

I was surprised that he a little salty but pretty good. He also seemed to enjoy my smell and taste as well.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Curious Wife,

It might be hard to orgasm in general if you are on hormonal birth control, take SSRI antidepressants, or are post-menopausal (for some women). In that case, you might need to involve a vibrator interspersed with oral.

But ideally, unless on SSRIs or something where there may be no choice, I recommend avoiding vibrators for a while to allow yourself to become more sensitive again.

After you've gotten away from using any vibrator or masturbating at all for a 3 weeks or so (just do PIV with him only), then try the oral again. I think masturbating even just with your fingers can somewhat desensitize your lady bits if you are the type that doesn't easily O.

Then I suggest asking your H to use his fingers in your vagina at the same time as he licks your cl!t. To me, it makes all the difference in the world. Without my H using his fingers at the same time (mostly on my G spot), I mostly can't relax during oral on me. I usually start worrying that I'm taking too long, it must be yucky for him, I get too sensitive, feel pain or feel ticklish or I worry I will have to pee or pass gas. But add in the G spot stimulation, and wow, now it feels like penetration, I get to a new level of arousal, and suddenly I'm in my body and not in my head.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Kari said:


> Then I suggest asking your H to use his fingers in your vagina at the same time as he licks your cl!t. To me, it makes all the difference in the world. Without my H using his fingers at the same time (mostly on my G spot)


:iagree:




Kari said:


> I mostly can't relax during oral on me. I usually start worrying that I'm taking too long, it must be yucky for him, I get too sensitive, feel pain or feel ticklish or *I worry I will have to pee or pass gas*. But add in the G spot stimulation, and wow, now it feels like penetration, I get to a new level of arousal, and suddenly I'm in my body and not in my head.


My wife did that not too long as she was at the peak of her orgasm. She felt so embarrassed. I laughed and told that it "ain't no big thang baby!".


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Holland said:


> We kiss after oral, Mr H gets a massive buzz if I suck his d.ick after it has been in me. All of this took some getting used to for me but it now seems the norm and natural, I credit that to my immense desire for him and acceptance of myself.


Bingo!

I really wish my wife and I could do this. I have no problems with body fluids before, during or after. To me the taste is another sense brought into our love making.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

You mentioned that you can have an orgasm from masturbating in about 5 minutes, yes?

Here is something my wife does that is practically a "can't fail" practice that allows her to have orgasms from oral or PIV.

She is very self-conscious about masturbating in front of me. So sometimes, she will take a nice bath and afterwards she will lie in bed and masturbate until she comes, then she will call me into the bedroom. Other times she will get herself off with the tub faucet, and will come out of the bathroom ready to rock. The tub faucet gives her particularly intense orgasms, I can hear her grunt and groan, and that really turns me on.

If she does it this way, she is always ready for me to either give her oral (since she is coming out of the tub, she knows she is clean and not worrying about that), or go right to PIV. She is almost always very wet and "engorged" and pretty much has multiples every time.

Plus, if she does it this way, she will sometimes give me oral after my c*ck has been in her pvssy, knowing that she is clean and tasty down there.

We don't do it this way every time, but it is something that works well for both of us if we have the time to prepare. I don't see this method as anything other than a fun way to have sex.


----------



## JenG (May 20, 2015)

I don't now if someone has already suggested it, but basically you squatting down on his face as your husband gives you oral is great, because you have a lot of control on movement...feels awesome!!


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm not really sure...but I have tasted myself in many different ways/times and there is definitely a difference between shower fresh and not shower fresh.


One shouldn't serve up a meal that they wouldn't eat themselves.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Holland said:


> I'm reading a (very positive) relationship book ATM and one thing the author suggests is that people that are intimidated to taste themselves but will taste their partner harbor negative self thoughts.
> Like their partners body, genitals are more worthy.
> 
> We kiss after oral, Mr H gets a massive buzz if I suck his d.ick after it has been in me. All of this took some getting used to for me but it now seems the norm and natural, I credit that to my immense desire for him and acceptance of myself.


Uninhibited sex. Nothing embarrassing, self-conscience or otherwise. It does become normal and natural. There is very little doubt that immense desire and complete acceptance that one offers up everything and anything. Uninhibited. Always and often as possible.

Just like to add that orgasm depend sometimes on the mental image or activity. My W, during oral, envision cuming in my mouth. Once she does that...it's all she wrote.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I can remember a GF many years ago who was 'normal' - ie enjoyed sex!
We had a particularly 'pleasant' sex life....we would have PIV but I would actually cum in her mouth then we would kiss....not all the time!

Sitting here writing about it I'm thinking 'YUK'!! But at the time it was absolutely out of this world...kissing is very sensuous and bonding anyway but when mixed with both your love juices....WOW!

Sadly for Mrs Askari even kissing is too exciting for her.

I hope to have a good and exciting sex life again sometime....before my little fella drops off through lack of use!


----------



## len51 (May 22, 2015)

It really depends on whether you get your orgasms by clitoral stimulation or penetration. My wife orgasms within two minutes by clitoral stimulation and does not like any form of penetration. In my experience, the problem is usually the opposite of yours. Women orgasm from oral sex but not from intercourse.

Try directing your husband to do the things that feel good to you during oral sex. Before I got married I was surprised to find so many married and single women who never had good oral sex. It seems that a lot of guys just do not want to spend a lot of time down there or have no clue what a clitoris is. Teach him.


----------

